# Superstition



## Ancalagon (Nov 12, 2009)

What prompted Men to adopt superstition in their lives, a trait not shared by Elves?


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 12, 2009)

First of all, the elves got to hang out with gods. They got most of their knowledge spoon-fed to them. Humans had to do a lot more of fending for themselves. 

Second out of all of the points to be made, humans are the race most similar to Melkor, the Ainu of creativity. He was always surprising Ainur who were supposed to be the spirits of the very things he'd think up some awesomely unique ideas for.

Also, there is the obvious fact that they are not as long-lived as those sickening elves. How many generations have had the opportunity to assist with the corrosion of the knowledge of the elves, compared to the humans?


----------



## Bucky (Nov 13, 2009)

What superstitions did Men adopt in Middle-earth?


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes, let me show you where I begin this question from and this is directly as a result of asking the question: What's in a Staff? 



> Gandalf is a substitution in the English narrative on the same lines as the treatment of Hobbit and Dwarf names. It is an actual Norse name (found applied to a Dwarf in Völuspá) used by me since it appears to contain gandr, a staff, especially one used in "magic," and might be supposed to mean "Elvish Wight" with a (magic) staff." Gandalf was not an Elf, but would be by Men associated with them, since his alliance and friendship with Elves was well-known.


 *Christopher Tolkien - Unfinished Tales*



> And some said: ‘They are Elvish wights. Let them go where they belong, into the dark places, and never return. The times are evil enough.’


 *JRR Tolkien - The Passing of the Grey Company*

There is a clear distinction here in the fact Gandalf is associated with Elves by Men, which I believe is predicated by Mankind's inclination towards superstition and the rather simplistic views of the common man. This is a theme for Men which I suspect emanates from the Fall of the Edain as discussed in ATHRABETH FINROD AH ANDRETH. Suffice to say, (the second quote) in this instance it is Men who refer to Aragorn, Legolas and Gimli as 'Elvish Wight's' as they would be inclined to associate Elves (these 3, in their eyes) as strong warriors, undaunted by the ghosts of Men and undying in themselves. Elves as perceived by Men may be akin to the undead (undying, immortal), as Men would rarely have known them to die. I wonder then what the folk-tales of Men are regarding Elves and their seemingly everlasting lives. One thing that strikes me also, the remark itself seems simply ignorant of the company of 3. Aragorn, to those gathered might well appear as a Man however those who know nothing of the Rangers may well speculate Aragorn, in his strange garb and Elven tongue, is indeed Elven. Gimli is simply guilty by association as the Rohirrim seem to have had little dealings, if any with Dwarves. It is the Muster of Rohan and it would seem the Rohirrim would have little to do with Elves or Dwarves et al in their daily lives. Think of the context in which it is said and by whom, you can almost picture a man tending his horse, preparing to ride to battle and watching the 3 pass by towards Dunharrow and the Paths of The Dead. He looks down, shakes his head, carries on shoeing his horse muttering something about 'Elvish Wight's' to himself. This is why I love Tolkien.


----------



## Confusticated (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe simplistic, but I think Men's superstitions were born of ignorance. Don't know the answers to everything? Make them up,but always with a hint of fear in the imagination's inspiration. Said fear and ignorance resulting from the Fall.

A desire to know and to be masters of the world may be connected to Man's wish for immortality,and as the Eldar believe, their being guests in Arda.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 27, 2009)

I think that superstition is sort of the old times version of "Conspiracy Theories." Elves were the higher classes of their times, they could do things that humans couldn't, they kept to themselves. Nowadays we'd assume they conspire to set stock market prices and decide presidential campaigns, but back then they thought they were casting spells and cursing enemies with bad harvests. Where as we speculate about whether or not FDR knew about Pearl Harbor pre-bombing and Kennedy assasination theories, that the lunar landings were faked, the Italians of long ago whispered that the Borgia's dabbled in dark magic.

That said, I agree with those who have said it was mainly because Elves were informed and men were kept in the dark in much of Arda's history. Elves had been around long enough to know what Ents were. Humans just thought the forest where they lived (Fangorn) was spooky. Elves had met the Valar. Humans were left wondering what would happen if they were to show up on their doorsteps. Elves know what happens when they meet their end. Humans are left guessing. There is a generally unfair distribution of information.


----------



## Gothmog (Jan 3, 2010)

Ancalagon said:


> What prompted Men to adopt superstition in their lives, a trait not shared by Elves?



I think you are mistaken in saying that this trait is not shared by Elves.

From Chapter 3 of the Sil: of the coming of the Elves and the captivity of Melkor. It is about the time when Oromë found the Elves at Cuiviénen.


> Yet many of the Quendi were filled with dread at his coming; and this was the doing of Melkor. For by after-knowledge the wise declare that Melkor, ever watchful, was first aware of the awakening of the Quendi, and sent shadows and evil spirits to spy upon them and waylay them. So it came to pass, some years ere the coming of Oromë, that if any of the Elves strayed far abroad, alone or few together, they would often vanish, and never return; and the Quendi said that the Hunter had caught them, and they were afraid. And indeed the most ancient songs of the Elves, of which echoes are remembered still in the West, tell of the shadow-shapes that walked in the hills above Cuiviénen, or would pass suddenly over the stars; and of the dark Rider upon his wild horse that pursued those that wandered to take them and devour them. Now Melkor greatly heated and feared the riding of Oromë, and either he sent indeed his dark servants as riders, or he set lying whispers abroad, for the purpose that the Quendi should shun Oromë, if ever they should meet.
> Thus it was that when Nahar neighed and Oromë indeed came among them, some of the Quendi hid themselves, and some fled and were lost. But those that had courage, and stayed, perceived swiftly that the Great Rider was no shape out of darkness; for the light of Aman was in his face, and all the noblest of the Elves were drawn towards it.


As others have said, ignorance is the key to superstition. While the Elves were ignorant of the powers of the world they had stories to explain what was happening. I know that Melkor was responsible for the disapearance of Elves who wandered from the rest. However, at the time the other Elves did not know what had happened to them, they only saw shadows. The knowedge of Melkor and his creatures only came later when Oromë came and started to teach them.


----------



## EdBurke (Jan 5, 2010)

Superstition is mankinds bane. Superstition stems from ignorance, and an immediate association of the unseen (Such as primitive science) with the divine - hence up until the last 300 years or so of human history, scientists were regarded with deep suspicion and as sorcerors. 

What is necessary to remember is that the elves are not just immortal, but inherently wiser and more enlightened than any man could ever hope to be. They are the personification of mankinds greater virtues, amplified. Their long life, which allowed massive knowledge, make them effectively immune to superstition. 

Men on the other hand live short lives, the majority of whom are poorly educated. One need only compare Farimir and Boromir to see the contrasts. Farimir was wise and gentle natured due to his keen acknowledgement of the old saying 'A wise man knows he knows nothing'. Whereas Boromir was heady and arrogant (Yet loveable, IMO!) having no time for learning or philosophy. Mentally, Farimir represented the thoughful side of mankind, traits which Aragorn shared in abundance (And who benefited from a childhood spent in Rivendell)


----------

